# ES Custom Boats - RC-24 / Racing 300XS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you Bobby!

ESCB Factory


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!!! Beautiful sled


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Mercury & Mercury Racing*

Proud Platinum OEM Partner


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet rig!!

Congrats!


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Glad to see these sweet boats and that custom rigging again!! Can't wait for more !!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweet boat. 

What's that behind it with the 400R and twin power poles?


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Nice sled!



Off topic, any fish over there yet?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*.*



Whipray said:


> Sweet boat.
> 
> What's that behind it with the 400R and twin power poles?


Oh, just a Carbon Fiber Widebody...more on that soon.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

interesting...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Any details on performance yet? Assuming it's improved with the newer design.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Serious question.
How long do you think it will be before Shallow Sport sues you for patent infringement?

Looks like you are making the same boat just with a different name.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> Serious question.
> How long do you think it will be before Shallow Sport sues you for patent infringement?
> 
> Looks like you are making the same boat just with a different name.


Surely you've seen all the shallow sport knock offs prior to them buying SCB... Im doubting there will be a lawsuit.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm just trying to be happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Plenty of ways to avoid patent issues just change a percentage of design and your good. 

Way to derail the thread


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Serious question.
> How long do you think it will be before Shallow Sport sues you for patent infringement?
> 
> Looks like you are making the same boat just with a different name.


What patent is being infringed upon?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> Serious question.
> How long do you think it will be before Shallow Sport sues you for patent infringement?
> 
> Looks like you are making the same boat just with a different name.


was curious about that myself.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just my 2 cents - I do not think a lawsuit will pursue. The boat has differences and sure Eric had his lawyer look at the plans. 

In TX you cannot stop someone from earning a living.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not a lawyer, but I do fish with one pretty often. As a Hell's Bay owner, I also followed the Hell's Bay Vs Beavertail lawsuit pretty closely. The standard of proof in these cases is pretty high. I want to say it's an 80/20 thing, meaning the hull in question only needs to be 20% different than the original. This doesn't have to be cosmetic, either. Move a chine, alter the running surface, change the length or beam a little, and you're good. I wnt to say this new hull is 24' and the Recon was 22, but I might be wrong. If so, that's probably just about enough to nip it in the bud right there. 

Also, these cases are pretty expensive to litigate. Legal fees, professional witnesses, etc. In a tight market for a niche product, the juice probably isn't worth the squeeze.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

ES Custom Boats - Release
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2055257

Read here about the RC 24 mods

Shame this thread got hijacked, local small business owner should be getting nothing but support from us....


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

I saw both is these going down the road the other day, both look sweet! The widebody lives up to that name, it looks massive.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Those both look great. Can't wait to hear more about the widebody. 

WE need some videos.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Slick looking rigs, looking forward to more details on the widebody!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Saw the Widebody at Eric's rigging shop. Man, that thing is sweet! Lots of activity at the shop too! Stay tuned...


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad you're back in the game!

The board wasn't the same without your new boat eye candy.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Can't wait to see what else is to come from ESCB!!


----------



## Nola-marshrat (Nov 23, 2016)

where are the kicka$$ videos?


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

saltaholic said:


> ES Custom Boats - Release
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2055257
> 
> Read here about the RC 24 mods
> ...


Thank you for stating that. Let's see more of that big carbon fiber wide gal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Nola-marshrat said:


> where are the kicka$$ videos?


Check out the ESCB facebook.


----------



## rbh224 (Oct 4, 2016)

*...*



ROBOWADER said:


> Serious question.
> How long do you think it will be before Shallow Sport sues you for patent infringement?
> 
> Looks like you are making the same boat just with a different name.


Yes because you have access to the patents to know for a fact that they are infringing right? It's actually very easy and relatively cheap to pay a patent lawyer to clear these designs before work begins.

Why dont you just enjoy the craftsmanship before hating.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

More pics


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*RC-24 Pics*

More pics, video & stats coming over the Christmas Holidays.


----------

